# Apple Watch 6



## Daniel22 (3 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir,

J’hésite énormément à acheter l’Apple Watch série 6 vu qu’il y aura un 7 en octobre 

J’ai encore du temps mais l’Apple Watch à l’air super pour le sport et waterproof alors que l’iPhone est résistant à l’eau (mais pas water proof)


----------



## edenpulse (3 Avril 2021)

et en octobre tu hésiteras pour attendre la watch 8 qui sortira plus tard.
Prends la si tu veux, tu n'en seras pas déçu.


----------



## Daniel22 (3 Avril 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> et en octobre tu hésiteras pour attendre la watch 8 qui sortira plus tard.
> Prends la si tu veux, tu n'en seras pas déçu.



Je te remercie ; je pense que je vais bientôt le prendre pour le sport , sous la pluie et surtout le always on display aussi


----------

